# MAC - Solar Field - May 08



## MAC_Whore (Apr 2, 2008)

Place all your *Solar Field* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the Solar Field discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the Solar Field colour story thread.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2008)

i found these swatches on a chinese forum
















the color is more accurate in this photo










*photos courtesy of 敗家女@ e-angels.net (it's a chinese forum)*


----------



## elegant-one (May 8, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Neo Sci Fi - May 08*

Solar Bits Black Ore - you can read my review in the discussion thread

Attachment 5664

Attachment 5665

Attachment 5666

Attachment 5667

All photos are taken under a professional True Lite bulb  (to get the true color) - no flash


----------



## jenntoz (May 9, 2008)

ScatterRays Solar Bits
clickable thumbnails...






to show the texture on my finger...



one swipe from  the little bit on my finger...



2 swipes...



3 swipes...



with flash...


----------



## jenntoz (May 9, 2008)

ScatterRays over blackground paint pot.
Trying to dupe Black Ore
All No Flash
clickable thumbnails

(indoor lighting/and natural lighting)



(natural light)



(bathroom lighting)


----------



## elegant-one (May 9, 2008)

Black Ore over Constructivist PP top, Rollicking - left bottom, Perky PP - right bottom

Attachment 5672

Attachment 5673

All photos taken under a professional True Lite Bulb (to get the true color) - no flash


----------



## SMMY (May 12, 2008)

Meep! This is the first time I've ever done swatches, so I hope these are acceptable. I've posted the images in large sizes that you can see by clicking on the with flash and without flash links as well. I used Becca eye tint as a base, because it is neutral and non-shimmery. 

* Without flash:





* 

*
 With flash:*


----------



## erine1881 (May 12, 2008)

no base whatsoever! these puppies are moist enough!

flash with normal indoor lighting.


----------



## snowkei (May 14, 2008)




----------



## snowkei (May 15, 2008)

my friend's pic


----------



## erine1881 (May 16, 2008)




----------



## janelovesyou (May 16, 2008)

Sunpower Solar Bits





In the jar





Swatched alone and over Rubenesque paint pot





On my face over Rubenesque to show the crazy amount of fallout.





Up close of the Bits


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 19, 2008)

Scatterays, up close and personal: click to make em big

















Flash




As a "wash" all over my hand


----------



## damsel (May 21, 2008)

Black Ore


----------



## Meryl (May 21, 2008)

Solar Riche Bronzing Powder (beside Spaced Out  Powder Blush)


----------



## StephsCl (May 22, 2008)

Bronzing Powder and Solar bits.


----------



## xjoycex (May 22, 2008)




----------



## jilliandanica (May 24, 2008)

Black Ore Solar Bits:





Smoking e/s [Smoke Signals - Smoking Eyes Quad]:





BO vs S:


----------



## red (May 24, 2008)

Bronzescape (bottom right) & Black Ore (top right)






on left are 2 e/s from sci-fi: Magnetic Fields & Evening Aura


----------



## Colorqueen (May 28, 2008)

I did a comparison photo of Black Ore with Too Faced Shooting Star so you could all see.  I used Urban Decay Primer Potion only- no colored base used at all.

Although they are close, Black Ore has an extra Ooomph that Shooting Star does not have.

In person Black Ore is truly beautiful- well worth fighting with the horrible mess to apply it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:  I figured out how to apply Black Ore without any fallout- I use the 242 brush from MAC dampened and I got no fallout at all- it was wonderful.


----------



## Judymomocoa (May 29, 2008)

Pressing solar bits!
Just a head up for pressing lovers, they are pressable! It irked me when the half of the products just flaked and wasted while using them. I am indeed unsure about the pressabilities when i saw they came out, though with the chunky texture, it reminds me of Rose, Copper spakle and Steel blue pigments, those are pain to use but press like a dream, if you have gotten your solar bits, i highly recommended pressing them!






The color altered when pressed but color payoff are still the same, the texture went smoother after pressed, just adheres better to the skin and the bits are vanished, though it sounds kinda ironic that i opted for solar bits but i like the texture without the bits, lol oh well...

And the swatches,
loose on left, pressed on right


----------



## makeupMOMMA (May 31, 2008)




----------



## VDUB*BELLA (May 31, 2008)

Refined Golden bronzer






Black Ore Solar Bits


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jun 10, 2008)

Solar Bit Black Ore:







on lid over p/p Blackground:


----------

